# Can I relabel any brand?



## bakk94 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm a little confused about relabeling. If I purchase wholesale tshirts (ex. hanes, gildan, etc.) and have them relabeled or relabel them myself, will I get into trouble when I sell them with my own name? I'm starting to get in some orders and I would like to make the shirts more professional with my own label.

I appologize if this question is dumb, but I'm pretty new at this and the last thing I want is to get in trouble so early into my business.

Thanks in advance


----------



## DimSum (Jun 6, 2010)

It's OK. There is a whole category of companies who sell "blanks" in the industry, including Gildan, Hanes, Fruit of the Loom, American Apparel, who market their own brands, but actual built separate divisions to handle private label business. Which means they WANT others to use their blanks and put their own labels and screens on their blank TEES. It might be a problem if you KEEP their labels on your products after you put your own designs on them.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

It's perfectly legal to relabel blank tees. You should research relabeling laws though. There are requirements as to what info needs to be on the new label. Check out: Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> It might be a problem if you KEEP their labels on your products after you put your own designs on them.


There's also no problem in _keeping_ the manufacturers label on the products and selling it with your own design.


----------

